# DC Metro area Classic Cthulhu: New Game in January



## Tom Cashel (Nov 30, 2003)

Hello, folks.

Starting in January, I’ll be running a *Call of Cthulhu* campaign…it’s an epic story, a long story, but still just one story.  We’re using the classic Chaosium rules, NOT d20, and the events of the tale begin in 1933.

I’m looking for one or two players to join the ranks!

*You:* A fan of H. P. Lovecraft, easygoing, mature, enjoy solving a mystery, and willing to role-play a character in such a way as to contribute to the mood and events of the story (e.g. powergaming is not helpful).  Able to play one Saturday session per month (possibly more as time and schedules permit).

*Us:* Aged 27 and up, married folks with jobs and kids, sci-fi & fantasy fans, music lovers, beer aficionados, easygoing, role-players, nice guys (or so we like to think).

If you think you’d be a good fit, and you live in the DC Metro area, drop me an e-mail with CTHULHU in the subject line and we’ll set up a meeting.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Nov 30, 2003)

Oh, and if you have anyquestions about the game or our current group...post 'em here and I'd be happy to make swift answer to them!  Hip-hip...Huzzah!

(Just saw _Master and Commander_.)


----------



## Tom Cashel (Dec 3, 2003)

20 views and no bites?!  What th--?!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Dec 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 14, 2003)

I live in the wrong state.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Dec 15, 2003)

If that weren't the case we'd love to have you at the table, PC.


----------



## Daxz (Dec 16, 2003)

Hi,
I live in the Rockville area and I'd be interested in playing with such fine people, if you are really nice as you say   

The problem is that I have never played Cthulhu. I got the D20 version rules but not the classic, will that be much of a problem?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Dec 17, 2003)

Nah, that shouldn't be a problem Daxz.  The classic Cthulhu rules are pretty simple if you know RPGs, and our game is heavier on the role-playing than on the rules.

Send me an e-mail at fnord5cut@hotmail.com, and maybe some of the guys/gals could get together for a beer and talk RPGs.

As for really being as nice as we say...we hope so.  We played a Prologue to the "big story" last Saturday, and it went really well.  They tell me I'm extremely convincing when role-playing a man whose mind has snapped and is just hysterically laughing...

Good times.


----------



## diaglo (Dec 17, 2003)

heading your way for the holidays. (my folks live just outside of Annapolis)

and i'll likely be travelling to DC and Fort Detrick to visit friends.  

but it looks like i can't be a regular in the long term.   sorry. sounds like it would be fun.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jan 6, 2004)

How was your trip?

Still doing this game...first session January 24th.


----------

